# Official Magic Number Thread: Playoffs (CLINCHED) / Homecourt Advantage (CLINCHED)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

First, I'd like to thank *lj4mvp* for telling me exactly what our magic number is. As it stands, right now on March 9th, 2006, the Cleveland Cavaliers' magic number is *12* with 20 games remaining. 

Let's bump this thread whenever Cleveland wins and/or opposing teams in the playoff race suffer losses.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Philly just dropped another game @ home to Denver. 

Man it seems like everyone in the East is sliding outside of Miami and Detroit


----------



## lj4mvp (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Despite our loss tonight, our magic number drops to 11 with 19 games left.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/11/2006 | Return to playoffs can be counted in numbers*












> *Return to playoffs can be counted in numbers*
> 
> *ORLANDO, FLA. -* By Brian Windhorst
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/11/2006 | Return to playoffs can be counted in numbers*

Tonight had the Pacers and Bulls both lose.

*10* is our current magic number.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/11/2006 | Return to playoffs can be counted in numbers*

lol, have we won a game since this thread was made?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/11/2006 | Return to playoffs can be counted in numbers*

^ Probably not. 

Tonight the Celtics and Sixers lost.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/11/2006 | Return to playoffs can be counted in numbers*

Tonight the Mavericks beat the Wizards. Plus Cleveland beat Portland to take care of their business.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

...9


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

I think it's clear at this point we will make the playoffs.

The question is can we hold onto the 4 seed. It basically comes down to Wash and Indy challenging us for that spot. 

Wash has a brutal finishing schedule. Indy has JO coming back, but we have the tie breaker on them.

46 wins should lock it up, 47 at most.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Chicago loses magic number is 8


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

What's our magic number to secure homecourt in the first round?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



Pioneer10 said:


> What's our magic number to secure homecourt in the first round?


15 with 16 games to go

Edit: This number is subject to change quickly as it can go down 1 for our wins and/or Indiana/Wizard losses.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/19/2006 | Cavs pace for Pacers in playoffs*












> *Cavs pace for Pacers in playoffs*
> *Wizards also in hunt for fourth or fifth seed in East*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/19/2006 | Cavs pace for Pacers in playoffs*

Strong win for Cleveland today.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

...7


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Chicago and Indiana lose while the Wizards win.

Magic Number for Playoffs: 6
Magic Number for Homecourt: 14


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

This is a Pre-Laker game/Sunday result article but has some interesting points;



> Judging the past, present and near future, the Cavaliers appear to be on a crash course with the Indiana Pacers for the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> Where the series will start and finish might truly be the only thing to be decided as the Pacers figure to press the Cavs for the fourth playoff seed and homecourt advantage down the stretch. The Washington Wizards are only a half game behind the Pacers for the No. 5 spot, but consider all the following when it comes to projecting the Cavs first playoff appearance in eight years:
> 
> ...


Maybe Brown can think about giving Lebron more rest? LOL: probably won't happen

http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/14136386.htm


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



Pioneer10 said:


> This is a Pre-Laker game/Sunday result article but has some interesting points;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same article remy posted on post <a href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3309181&postcount=14">14</a>?

You're right LeBron does need to play less minutes. That final strech with 6 of the last 8 on the road will be brutal.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> That final strech with 6 of the last 8 on the road will be brutal.


Hopefully Larry is back for that stretch.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Is that the same article remy posted on post <a href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3309181&postcount=14">14</a>?
> 
> You're right LeBron does need to play less minutes. That final strech with 6 of the last 8 on the road will be brutal.


 Yep: same article - I missed it as I sometimes get overwhelmed with all the information remy provides us


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

^ I think it's good to post articles in various places. Sometimes enough people don't see certain threads when they're posted in one place and if somebody reposts it, you get more discussion going and more folks see it. You do a good job getting people to see things that sometimes get buried.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Tonight the New Jersey Nets defeated the Washington Wizards. Another game to keep an eye out for is Pacers vs. Grizzlies match up which is currently in action.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



remy23 said:


> Tonight the New Jersey Nets defeated the Washington Wizards. Another game to keep an eye out for is Pacers vs. Grizzlies match up which is currently in action.


Both teams lose our magic number for home court goes to 13!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

It's odd, last year everyone below us caught fire, this year they are falling off.

Indy is lucky to have JO coming back or they could fall out of the playoffs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Indiana and Washington lost tonight. Whats the magic number now.

i am currently on the web buying playoff tickets. That feels good to say


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

^Our magic number for the 4 seed is now 13 vs washington with 15 games left (and 12 vs indy). Our magic number for clinching the playoffs remains at 6 vs Chicago.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

The Indiana Pacers defeated the Chicago Bulls tonight.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



remy23 said:


> The Indiana Pacers defeated the Chicago Bulls tonight.


We win!

Magic Number for Playoffs: 4
Magic Number for Homecourt: 12


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Games to keep an eye out for on March 24, 2006:

*•* Celtics *@* Cavs
*•* Hornets *@* Bulls
*•* Pistons *@* Pacers


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



remy23 said:


> Games to keep an eye out for on March 24, 2006:
> 
> *•* Celtics *@* Cavs
> *•* Hornets *@* Bulls
> *•* Pistons *@* Pacers


Tonight

*•* Washington *@* Utah


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Detroit defeated Indiana tonight and Cleveland won their game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

WHOoo ra


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Magic Number for Playoffs: 3(Chicago)
Magic Number for Homecourt: 11(Washington) 9(Indiana)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Games to keep an eye out for on March 26, 2006:

*•* Sixers *@* Pacers
*•* Bulls *@* Celtics
*•* Cavs *@* Rockets


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Was @ the Clips today at 3:30. Wiz are starting to scare me, if they pick up wins on this west coast trip we might need more than 47 wins to keep the 4 seed. 

I really don't want them in the 1st round either...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

If we have Hughes back, the Wiz ARE the team I want in the first round. Hughes would definitely bring it against the Wiz. And now that we have Murray--a Hughes, Murray, Lebron back 3 matches up very well with the back 3, and heart of, the Wizards. The main thing is that Brenda Haywood is mad annoying.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Look at those last 5 game stats of James 

33 points - 9.4 rebound - 7.4 asists , 2 steal .. Unbelievable stuff.

By the way , do you think he could make 30+ 7 -7 at the end of the season ?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Was @ the Clips today at 3:30.


The Clippers won 116-101.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



notting_hill said:


> Look at those last 5 game stats of James
> 
> 33 points - 9.4 rebound - 7.4 asists , 2 steal .. Unbelievable stuff.
> 
> By the way , do you think he could make 30+ 7 -7 at the end of the season ?


As long as LeBron scores around 25 ppg from here on out, he'll get the 30 ppg for the season. And if LeBron grabs about 5 and a half rebounds per game, he'll stay at 7 rpg for the year. The challenge will be the assists, if my memory is correct, he'll need to average about 8.5 assists to get his assists up to 7 apg for the season.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Magic Number for Playoffs: 3(Chicago)
Magic Number for Homecourt: 10(Washington) 9(Indiana)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



futuristxen said:


> If we have Hughes back, the Wiz ARE the team I want in the first round. Hughes would definitely bring it against the Wiz. And now that we have Murray--a Hughes, Murray, Lebron back 3 matches up very well with the back 3, and heart of, the Wizards. The main thing is that Brenda Haywood is mad annoying.


The only reason I want to avoid the Wiz is Gilbert Arenas. We are terrible against quick guards and he will have a field day on our backcourt. 

I think we matchup better with the Pacers w/out Artest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> The only reason I want to avoid the Wiz is Gilbert Arenas. We are terrible against quick guards and he will have a field day on our backcourt.
> 
> I think we matchup better with the Pacers w/out Artest.


Larry Hughes on Arenas.
The problem with the Pacers is how playoff tested they are. And Stephen Jackson always lights us up.

Wiz lost today though.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

wizards lost tonight. 4th seed seems to be falling into our laps


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



futuristxen said:


> Larry Hughes on Arenas.
> The problem with the Pacers is how playoff tested they are. And Stephen Jackson always lights us up.
> 
> Wiz lost today though.


I agree with this logic, not to mention that the Pacers still have Tinsley who historically kills us as well. They haven't been playing him (I really don't know why) but he is a problem because he breaks down the entire defense while Arenas will beat his man, but he doesn't really worry me as a passer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



remy23 said:


> Games to keep an eye out for on March 26, 2006:
> 
> *•* Sixers *@* Pacers
> *•* Bulls *@* Celtics
> *•* Cavs *@* Rockets


The Cavaliers defeated the Rockets to lower their magic number.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Games to keep an eye out for on March 27, 2006:

*•* Pacers *@* Heat
*•* Wizards *@* Warriors


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Magic Number for Playoffs: 2(Chicago)
Magic Number for Homecourt: 9(Washington) 8(Indiana)


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



remy23 said:


> Games to keep an eye out for on March 27, 2006:
> 
> *•* Pacers *@* Heat
> *•* Wizards *@* Warriors


 I can see both teams losing. Heat or on a role, and the warriors are always a dangerous team with loads of scoring


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Warriors screwing us over by playing their young guys a ton (Bynum, Monta Ellis, Biedrins, etc.)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



remy23 said:


> Games to keep an eye out for on March 27, 2006:
> 
> *•* Pacers *@* Heat


The Heat defeated the Pacers. I watched parts of this and the Diesel was nailing his foul shots. When he's converting at the line, good gracious. It's pretty much over then.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Heat beat the pacers.   

Oh, jermaine oneal and udanis haslem got into a fight. Well i wouldnt call it a fight, more like haslem just flat out choking oneal. It was quite enjoyable for me to watch


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Golden State is making it a close one 4pt game. Wash 96 GS 92

Edit: That was the closest it got. Our magic numbers don't change tonight.


Magic Number for Playoffs: 2(Chicago)
Magic Number for Homecourt: 9(Washington) 7(Indiana)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Games to keep an eye out for on March 28, 2006:

*•* Magic *@* Bulls
*•* Wizards *@* Kings


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

The playoff number doesn't matter anymore: it would take a direct act of God (and i'm agnostic ) for us not to make the playoffs

Right now it is all about homecourt:
Realistically speaking it looks pretty good
Cavs have 12 games left (7 on the road)
Wizards have 13 games left (9 on the road)

Washington has won 37.5% of there road games so that give them with a benefit of the doubt 4 wins. The Wix have won 65% of there home games so we can predict them to win (again giving them the benefit of the doubt) about 3 games. So even we give the Wiz wins slightly above there season average we can predict them to win about 7 games and have about 6 losses.

That means we basically need to win 3 games to clinch homecourt:

Look at the following scenarios where we DON'T get homecourt
Wiz Cavs
7-6 2-11
8-5 3-10
9-4 4-9
10-3 5-8
11-2 6-7

Looking at it from this perspective if we just play BELOW .500 ball the rest of the way the Wiz have to finish with a ridiculous 11-2 record to get home court


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

^

Playoffs are ours and Homecourt is ours. I think it'll be very unlikely we won't get the 4th spot. :cheers: I still like to do the countdown thingy


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Knowing cleveland sports history. Im not saying we locked up homecourt quite yet


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

^ Exactly. I'm cynical until the end.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Id say it be the Pacers were more concerned about. They played Miami tough down there last night


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Id say it be the Pacers were more concerned about. They played Miami tough down there last night


We have the tiebreaker with Indiana so it's far less likely they'll get the 4th spot.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Yah, we havent played them in a while. I forgot we ownded the tie braker with them. THats HUGE


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*



remy23 said:


> Games to keep an eye out for on March 28, 2006:
> 
> *•* Magic *@* Bulls


The Orlando Magic defeated the Chicago Bulls 97-93.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

I've been tellin you guys, Washington is a serious threat. They won tonight AT Sacramento WITHOUT Arenas. They're now 3-1 on their current West Coast road trip with another game @ Houston.. 

That team is alot better with a healthy Butler getting starters minutes.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

chicago losing, does that change our playoff magic number?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

^ Yes indeed. The magic number now is *1!*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

wow. 1.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

If we win tonight. Im gonna go out tomorrow and buy a cavs jersey to celebrate. 

MAybe even a Larry hughes jeresey. gagagagagagag


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

!one111!!!!one!!!1111


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

I'll say again the homecourt advantage is the more important. Despite basketball idiots sorry "experts" like Marc Stein saying otherwise we guarenteed ourselves a playoff spot awhile ago.

Need to keep winning for homecourt though which we should be able to keep


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Homecourt advantage is hella important. 

Getting into the playoffs is the first step


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

*The drought is over 
*


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Magic Number for Playoffs: 0
Magic Number for Homecourt: 8(Washington) 5(Indiana)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

LeBron played a great game tonight. He wasn't going to let us lose. That was a gutsy performance.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Oh yes, it tastes so sweet to be in the playoffs again :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

Now to lock up homecourt so we can get out of the 1st round.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown*

Homecourt should be ours unless we completely choke and the Wizards go on an epic tear.

8 is the magic number with 11 games left for us and 12 for them.

If we play LESS then .500 ball and go 5-6, the Wizards have to go 10-2 the rest of the way to get homecourt.
Here are the scenarios where we LOSE homecourt.
Cavs go 8-3 automatic homecourt

Cavs Wiz
7-4 12-0
6-5 11-1
5-6 10-2
4-7 9-3
3-8 8-4
2-9 7-5
1-10 6-6
0-11 5-7

Looks Good


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/30/2006 | Postseason performance*












> *Postseason performance*
> *James scores 31 of his 46 points in second half of playoff-clinching win*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/30/2006 | CAVS MAKE PLAYOFFS*












> *CAVS MAKE PLAYOFFS*
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* T he drought is over.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs Back in NBA Playoff Action!*












> _2006 Cavaliers Playoff Ticket Packs Go On Sale Monday, April 3rd at 10:00 A.M._
> *Cavs Back in NBA Playoff Action!*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, March 29 –* Tickets for the Cleveland Cavaliers eagerly awaited return to NBA Playoff action go on sale Monday, April 3rd at 10:00 a.m. *Cavaliers Playoff Ticket Packs* will offer fans the ability to secure the same guaranteed seats for all 16 potential home playoff dates at Quicken Loans Arena prior to individual playoff tickets going on sale to the general public later in April. The earliest possible date for the first game in the 2006 Cavaliers Playoffs presented by Cub Cadet Premium Lawn Equipment is April 22.
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

Did anybody here get playoff tickets? 

I'm considering picking some up for the 1st game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

I want to buy some tickets badly but my schedule is about to turn into a complete joke. Therefore, I doubt I could make it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Primed for playoffs*












> _LeBron James' night included 46 points, a first playoff berth and a simple pump of the fist._
> 
> *Primed for playoffs*
> *Cavs make postseason for first time since '98*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Game Watch*

Game to keep an eye out for on March 31, 2006:

*•* Wizards *@* Rockets


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

^ Wizards are losing by 13 midway through the 3rd


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

Wizards lost. Close game

Yao Ming 38/11.

I get the sneaking suspicion that Yao vs. Lebron could very well be the future of the NBA. That dude has figured it out. Watch out for China in the Olympics.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

Wow the wizards lost at the buzzer in Houston, Jamison was left wide open for a 3 when they were down 2 and he clanked it. 

Need to pick up a win against Miami to gain some more separation, we have alot of road games left.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

Magic Number for Homecourt: 7(Washington) 4(Indiana)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Emerging Cavaliers pass their physicals*












> *Emerging Cavaliers pass their physicals*
> *Mavs' roughness is sign of things to come*
> 
> Friday, March 31, 2006
> ...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

Magic Number for Homecourt: 6(Washington)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wizards Watch*

Game to keep an eye out for on April 1, 2006:

*•* Wizards *@* Spurs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

Wiz lose at SA, magic number down to 5. 

*On a sidenote, Milwaukee seems to be making a push for the 5 seed. That would be a very good matchup for us, we've played well against the Bucks (especially Lebron)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Magic Number for Homecourt Advantage*

And the number is... *4!*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Magic Number for Homecourt Advantage*

It's almost impossible for us to lose home court now: Lebron would have to get hurt AND Washington would need to go on a long winning streak


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown/Homecourt Advantage*

I'm rooting for Milwaukee to win, and Was to lose from here on out :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Magic Number for Homecourt Advantage*

And the number is... *3!*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs’ recent run gives teams pause*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Cavs’ recent run gives teams pause*
> 
> Wednesday, April 05, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/05/2006 | Resting James key to playoffs*












> *Resting James key to playoffs*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/05/2006 | Resting James key to playoffs*



> *Talk about a whopping disparity. If Ilgauskas played every minute of the next 20 games and James played the role of Martynas Andriuskevicius -- and never saw the floor -- Ilgauskas still would not have caught James.*


that is just nuts


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wizards Watch*

Game to keep an eye out for on April 7, 2006:

*•* Wizards *@* Hawks

*Atlanta 114, Washington 101*

The Hawks did us a favor by beating the Wizards tonight. 

And the number is... *2!*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Magic Number for Homecourt Advantage*

Cleveland came up with a big win on the road against the New Jersey Nets.

And the number is... *1!*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown (CLINCHED)/Homecourt Advantage (1*

^As tough as last year's finish was to swallow, this year's sweet ending almost makes up for it, with Lebron and the team playing so well.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown (CLINCHED)/Homecourt Advantage (1*

Its great that we are going into the postseason playing our best basketball. 

we've beaten the mavs, heat, and nets in a span of 11 games


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown (CLINCHED)/Homecourt Advantage (1*

4 more wins need to get to 50  and get Lebron his MVP


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown (CLINCHED)/Homecourt Advantage (1*



Pioneer10 said:


> 4 more wins need to get to 50  and get Lebron his MVP


50 wins won't be easy. I know we're playing well but:

@ NO/Okla. City 
@ Detroit 
New York 
@ Washington 
@ Boston 
Atlanta 

4 road games and we can only take 2 losses. The Knicks could once again bite us, as that road loss could keep us from getting 50. NOK is no easy win, they're playing for their lives. Detroit speaks for itself. Then we still have to find a way to win @ Was? That's gonna be rough. 

Then keep in mind the players have those kickers in their contract that kick in when we get 47 wins. We could conceivably lock up homecourt tonight, win 47 and have a case of the supporting cast losing their intensity.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown (CLINCHED)/Homecourt Advantage (1*

Wizards are about to lose. Does that mean we've clinched the 4th seed?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoff Countdown (CLINCHED)/Homecourt Advantage (1*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> Wizards are about to lose. Does that mean we've clinched the 4th seed?


Yep. :banana: 

We are locked in.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wizards Watch*

Game to keep an eye out for on April 8, 2006:

*•* Heat *@* Wizards

*Miami 99, Washington 86*

The Heat picked up a win on the road, which clinches Cleveland's homecourt advantage for the first round.

:banana: 

And the number is... *0!*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoffs (CLINCHED) / Homecourt Advantage (CLINCHED*

Still want to get 50 wins :biggrin: 

Just to put the pressure on Stein and Co. in their MVP vote. Recall his comments about expecting a 50 win finish for Lebron to get MVP at the All-Star break, hah he prob didn't think it was possible with Hughes out.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoffs (CLINCHED) / Homecourt Advantage (CLINCHED*

woot woot woot

zero zero zero


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoffs (CLINCHED) / Homecourt Advantage (CLINCHED*

Countdown to 50: 3 now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/12/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Tickets on sale*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Playoff tickets on sale:*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Roster expansion pleases Ferry*












> *Roster expansion pleases Ferry*
> 
> Wednesday, April 12, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Countdown To 50 Wins*

And the number is... *2!*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *On sale:*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Playoff puzzle unsolved*












> *Playoff puzzle unsolved*
> *Tight race keeping Cavs' foe a mystery*
> 
> Saturday, April 15, 2006
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Milwaukee is about to lose to Atlanta, and Indy just lost to Charlotte. The bottom half of the east is (let's be honest here) pretty weak right now....

Even if we beat the Wiz tomorrow the way Mil and Indy are playing, they could still limp their way into the 5 seed.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoffs (CLINCHED) / Homecourt Advantage (CLINCHED*

anyone know when the first playoff game is?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> *YEARLY PLAYOFF FACTS*
> 
> Sunday, April 16, 2006
> 
> ...





> *CAVALIERS WITH PLAYOFF EXPERIENCE*
> 
> Sunday, April 16, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*D-Compression*












> *D-Compresison*
> *Or, why playoff basketball is different*
> 
> Sunday, April 16, 2006
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Countdown To 50 Wins*

And the number is... *1!*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cleveland getting ready for first playoff appearance in years*












> _Cavaliers fans line up to purchase tickets to the first two NBA playoff games in Cleveland since 1998._
> 
> *Cleveland getting ready for first playoff appearance in years*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Rivers lauds Cavs' playoff chances*












> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Rivers lauds Cavs’ playoff weapons*
> 
> Tuesday, April 18, 2006
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Magic Number Thread: Playoffs (CLINCHED) / Homecourt Advantage (CLINCHED*

Bucks-Wizards tonight will pretty much decide who we play in the first round. Or at least either decide whether it's Washington or not-washington. So important game. I'm rooting for Not-Washington.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Countdown To 50 Wins*

And the number is... *0!*

*50 Wins!!!*

:banana:


----------

